# anyone paint stock plastics??



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

hello all..
has anyone ever painted the stock plastics before?
my plastics are pretty dull do 2 scratches. there is only one crack about 2" long but zip tied up.

i was thinking of getting some of that krylon plastic paint in the spray can and painting with it.
i have used the paint before to spray plastic lawn chairs and it works very well n does not chip or flake off.

what have you used and do u think this will work?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I knew a guy that used the fusion. Matalic gray. Worked well. Some chipping around the front and wheel well edges but you would expect that. Prep it well, light sanding and de-waxing solvent and tac cloth. Others use automotive paint with the flex agent in the primer and paint...even better looking and longer lasting.


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

My wife just painted her Vinson today with the Krylon fusion. It was the gray metallic looking paint that feels rough, textured I believe. It looks pretty good to have spent $15-$20 for 3 cans. We'll see how it holds up. Now she wants me to buy her some wheels! WTF !!! I say give it a try, if u dont like it there wasnt much invested.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i painted 3 of my 4 bikes. here is my thread.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9684


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I painted my rhino with that fusion crap. It was dull couldn't get a shine out of it. Sanded it off wich was really a pain cause it is soft and just clogged up the sand paper took me forever to get it off. Went back with auto paint from oriellies auto the ones that come in quart cans the light grey primer and gloss black paint with clear coat over it and I have to say it came out great had a shine like a car after I buffed it out. Used the left over black and clear to tint my tail lights on my truck lol.
http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020883.jpg
http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020887.jpg
http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020889.jpg
The before pic it was green
http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020836.jpg
Sorry I don't know how to make them show up from my phone


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Im about to do my Brute with Rust-oleum truck bed coating. about $8 a can and the stuff is bad-as. I know it holds up good on snorkels, I tested it on a plastic heat sheld off a foreman and then tryed to screw it up. It scraches bad at first, it takes about 24 hours to cure good, after that the plastic will break before the paint.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> I painted my rhino with that fusion crap. It was dull couldn't get a shine out of it. Sanded it off wich was really a pain cause it is soft and just clogged up the sand paper took me forever to get it off. Went back with auto paint from oriellies auto the ones that come in quart cans the light grey primer and gloss black paint with clear coat over it and I have to say it came out great had a shine like a car after I buffed it out. Used the left over black and clear to tint my tail lights on my truck lol.
> http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020883.jpg
> http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020887.jpg
> http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq221/jrfonte1479/4 wheeler ride pics/S4020889.jpg



Did you use a paint gun? Or was that out of a rattle can? Looks really good. Do you have a picture of it, wet sanded and buffed out?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Paint gun I've got one somewhere on my PC right after i did it and another one the day i sold it about a year or two later I've just gotta find em and ill put it up



when it was sold it was dirty and dusty

here are some of my foreman 500 right before i sold it. it was sprayed with the fusion paint gloss black and had tire wet sprayed on it the paint on this is about a day old. i painted it several times over the couple years i had it because the fusion paint would dull really bad after a few months


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> Paint gun I've got one somewhere on my PC right after i did it and another one the day i sold it about a year or two later I've just gotta find em and ill put it up


With a HVLP gun? And what grit did you use to sand the plastic? 

I just wish I knew how to mix the paint. 

Thanks


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

No it was just a regular gun with the cup on the bottom a hvlp would put a better spray pattern out than the one I have not as much overspray. If I remember right there is no mixing with the paint from oreillys in the quart cans I mixed the black and clear to do my tail lights so it just tinted them but to spray the plastics it was straight from the can run through a filter sock. You have to get the shine off the plastic before you spray the adhesion promoter on it. I think I used 400 grit and wet sanded it. Then after the adhesion promoter spray the primer a couple coats and wet sand it, after you get it to where you cant see any scratches or blemishes spray the color coats wet sand it with 600 don't sand through the color then spray a few coats of clear wet sand with 1000 then buff it out using a compound.to a nice pretty shine then wax. Just be sure to let it cure good before waxing and buffing


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you post a link of the paint you used? Just so I can make sure I get the right stuff


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to go down there tomorrow and get some stuff for my trucks so ill just take a pic of it and post is that alright. I tried to find it on there web site but it don't show pics of the products
Besides the stuff on there site was house of kolor paint and its too expensive to be out on an ATV that plays in mud goes through trees and stuff. the stuff I found was 10-15 bucks a quart


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

You can use car pait if you use flex additive in it . i painted my bike with it and put it through hell and it has not cracked or pilled. all i used is a paint gun from walmart. this bike was red.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How old is that paint job? I have been thinking of doing the same but was told that if you paint a color poured plastic it has like a grease in it and over time it will peal no mater what you add to the paint. Looks good too!!!!


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Its about a year old now and if you use 400 grit to just knock off the shine and then use primer and them get after it but give it a couple of days for the paint to dry.


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

some pics of the quad.
the red pic is before and blue is after.
but the pic of the red is from awhile ago it was very dull looking before the paint.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks good


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

ty.
now i need to find some stock stickers any ideas?


----------

